# Bikewald Spessart Route A Landkreis Aschaffenburg Hochspessart-Trail



## Baitman (19. Mai 2014)

Wir möchten gerne demnächst ne 2 Tagestour durch den Spessart fahren. 

Habe bisher den Eselsweg und die og. Tour in der engeren Auswahl, wobei der Eselsweg etwas unspekakulär sein soll.

http://freizeitalpin.com/touren/det...a-landkreis-aschaffenburg-hochspessart-trail/

Ist jemand schon mal die og. Tour gefahren, oder hat noch einen anderen Tip für uns?


----------



## spessartwild (19. Mai 2014)

Hi

kommt darauf an, was Du suchst.
Eselsweg ist konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll, Fahrtechnik naja...
Das gleiche gilt auch fuer den Spessartweg 1.
Hingegen wenn du schoene traillastige als auch fahrtechnisch schoene Wege suchst,
lege ich Dir die MIL1, MÖ1, besonders AM1 ans Herz. (Miltenberg, Mömlingen, amorbach)
Das sind alles Rundstrecken über den Geo Naturpark angelegt und super zu fahren...
wobei man hier MIL1, AM1 und eselsweg prima miteinander verbinden kann. (In Teilstuecken)

Wenn Du schon in der Ecke bist, wir haben hier auch einen kleinen Bikepark in Eisenbach (Ei1)/
Obernburg, den Du ohne Eintritt jederzeit befahren kannst.
Bevor ich es vergesse, auch die Ecke um Frammersbach herum ist auch ein Eldorado für
Mountainbiker.
Noch Fragen, jederzeit...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (20. Mai 2014)

Hi!

Vielen Dank für die Infos... Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das du mit Geo Naturpark diese Seite meinst: http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ Leider funktioniert sie nicht...

Einen Teil der MTB Strecke in Mömlingen sind wir schonmal gefahren. Das war eine Tour aus dem Buch "MTB Touren Odenwald Spessart".

Wir sind mit Marathon-Fullies unterwegs und unsere Fahrtechnik ist nicht sonderlich gut. Wir kämpfen uns aber durch alles durch...   Neben dem sportlichen Anspruch (mind. 1000 hm/Tag) sind uns die Eindrücke wichtig. 2 Tage stur durch den Wald auf breiten Schotterstraßen ist jetzt nicht so unser Ding. Immer schön wenn der Untergrund wechselt und sich Weitblicke auftun, die auch mal zur Rast einladen...

Als Vorbereitung auf unsere einwöchige Tour durch die Alpen, möchten wir jetzt ein paar (verlängerte) Wochenenden durchfahren.

Wir kommen aus dem Kreis Offenbach, unser "Hausberg" ist der Hahnenkamm. Wir denken das es im Umkreis durch Spessart, Odenwald und Taunus genug Möglichkeiten gibt ein paar Touren über mehrere Tage zu fahren. Die meisten Touren die wir finden konnten sind jedoch relativ kurz, deshalb sind wir auf die 2 tägige Hochspessart-Trail-Tour gekommen...


----------



## spessartwild (20. Mai 2014)

Jetzt weiss man schon mehr.
Als Empfelung würde ich sagen, nimm den Spessartweg 1 bis nach Gemünden (kann man mit der DBahn wieder zurück fahren oder
Übernachten) und dann die Birkenheimer Straße ab Gemünden bis Hanau. Als Vorbereitung für den Alpencross meiner Meinung
nach empfehlenswert.
Alternatiuv den Eselsweg von Großheubach nach Rothenbuch, dann den Spessartweg nach Aschaffenburg.
Ach ja, Geopark ist richtig...


----------



## cschaeff (20. Mai 2014)

Sind mit einer kleinen Gruppe den Eselsweg in zwei Tagen gefahren (von Nord nach Süd). Viele schöne schmale Trails, viele steile Rampen (konditionell schon fordernd). Nach meiner Erinnerung nicht so viel Forstautobahnen, super beschildert (wir haben so gut wie nie die Karte rausholen müssen). Wenig offene Landschaft oder weite Ausblicke. Für jemanden, der gerne mal zwei Tage im Wald "verschwinden" möchte, eine schöne Tour. Technisch allerdings wenig anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Peter-S (21. Mai 2014)

spessartwild schrieb:


> Hi
> Hingegen wenn du schoene traillastige als auch fahrtechnisch schoene Wege suchst,
> lege ich Dir die MIL1, MÖ1, besonders AM1 ans Herz. (Miltenberg, Mömlingen, amorbach)
> Das sind alles Rundstrecken über den Geo Naturpark angelegt und super zu fahren...



Nicht dass ein falscher Eindruck entsteht: nicht der Geo-Naturpark hat die Strecken angelegt, sondern beherzte lokale Mountainbiker und nicht wie in anderen Orten durch Vereinssparten (Tennis, Fussball o.ä.). Der Geo-Naturpark lässt sich die "Organisation", die tolle Webseite (momentan nicht erreichbar) und Schilderkosten durch die Gemeinden erstatten, also Steuergelder!


----------



## migges (21. Mai 2014)

Google mal nach Spessartbogen,der ist auch sehr Schön,und gut Fahrbar.
Ist zwar ein Wanderweg aber mann Trifft nicht viel Wanderer,und wenn mann sich Einigermassen Benimmt ist es kein Problem.


----------



## migges (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Peter-S schön guten Tag,Lange nicht`s mehr von dir Gehört.


----------



## Baitman (21. Mai 2014)

Spessartbogen klingt interessant, könnte man in Schlüchtern noch ein bisschen verlängern um es auf ein 2 tagestour auszuweiten. Wieviel hm hat der Wanderweg? Auf der hp finde ich leider keine Angabe...


----------



## migges (21. Mai 2014)

Kann ich dir garnicht Sagen,vielleicht hilft dir der Link was.
http://www.wanderinstitut.de/index.php


----------



## migges (21. Mai 2014)

Hab jetzt mal ein Kumpel Angerufen der kennt sich da Besser aus,er meinte ca.1800-1900 Hm würde also Genau euren Anforderrungen Entsprechen,ist aber manchmal ganz schön Knackig Berg aufund wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr von Schlüchtern richtung Frammersbach/Heilige Kreutzkirche dann Mainzer Rad bis Wissbüttsee und dann seit ihr Satt Bis HU geht dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (21. Mai 2014)

migges schrieb:


> Hallo Peter-S schön guten Tag,Lange nicht`s mehr von dir Gehört.


Hallo Migges  vielleicht wird es ja dieses Jahr mal etwas mit einer Tour ... Schau mal bei bei uns auf der Webseite nach den Terminen. Apropos mein V.SX fährt jetzt mein Neffe  also in guten Händen... Gruß Peter

Jetzt noch etwas zur Tour. Der alte Spessart Höhenweg ist auch sehr nett, aber eher Richtung Tour.

www.*dimb*.*de*/*ig-odenwald*


----------



## Baitman (22. Mai 2014)

Hi Peter!

Welchen Weg meinst du mit "Spessart Höhenweg"? Da gibts wohl mehrere...

Wir haben uns jetzt auch mal Richtung Rhön orientiert. Ist halt Landschaftlich nochmal was anderes wie Spessart, Odw oder Taunus... Mal sehen wie wir das evtl. verbinden können.
Hier gibts ein paar Touren:

http://www.rhoen.de/urlaub-kultur-ferien-wellness/aktiv-freizeit/radfahren/mountainbike/index.html

@migges:

Vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz! Jetzt haben wir sogar mehrere Möglichkeiten aus denen wir uns was feines stricken können...


----------



## Peter-S (22. Mai 2014)

Schau mal hier. Ich hatte den GPX-Track mal, finde ihn aber nicht ... Kann sein das der Track nach dem letzten PC-Crash  im Daten-Nirvana mit all den anderen Tracks ist ...
Bei http://www.gpsies.com/ kannst Du die Gegend und Wegbeschaffenheit etc. angeben und dann bekommst Du entsprechende Strecken. Auch nicht schlecht zum Planen.


----------



## Baitman (22. Mai 2014)

Ah, ok, du meinst die Birkenhainer Strasse. Die kenne ich. Zum Teil fahren wir diese auf dem Weg zum Hahnenkamm (Start Großkrotzenburg). Wir könnten also mit dem Birkenhainer Weg vor der Haustür beginnen...

Mein Kollege ist für das GPS zuständig. Die Touren die wir bisher über gpsies gefahren sind waren jedoch sehr fehlerhaft...


----------



## migges (22. Mai 2014)

Na denn,ihr werdet was Schönes finden,möglichkeiten gibt es ja jede menge.
Bin vor 3 jahren dierekt von hier Gestartet Kreutzberg/Rhön dann Fulda mit zug nach Hörchel,und dann in 2 Etappen den Rennsteig nach Blankenbach,war auch sehr schön,allerdings 4 Etappen


----------

